# Inter - Cagliari. 12 dicembre ore 20.45 Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2021)

Dopo il passo falso del Milan, l'Inter cerca la fuga in classifica. Davanti c'è il Cagliari

Il match è in diretta su DAZN


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (12 Dicembre 2021)

Fuga in classifica: un possibile +1.


----------



## iceman. (12 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo il passo falso del Milan, l'Inter cerca la fuga in classifica. Davanti c'è il Cagliari
> 
> Il match è in diretta su DAZN


Ovviamente, le squadre che non vincono da millemila anni perdono sempre contro loro, contro di noi invece portano a casa punticini.


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo il passo falso del Milan, l'Inter cerca la fuga in classifica. Davanti c'è il Cagliari
> 
> Il match è in diretta su DAZN


C'è Mazzarri. Nessuna speranza che possa rubare qualche punto all'Inda. Sarà probabilmente un comodo 3-0 con il suddetto Mazzarri espulso per proteste come al solito.


----------



## kipstar (12 Dicembre 2021)

scontati i tre punti.
nessuna scaramanzia. se non vincono sarebbe peggio della nostra partita di ieri ad udine......ma ovviamente a loro non capita perché sono un altro tipo di squadra.


imho.


----------



## davidelynch (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mi sa che conviene mettersi l’anima in pace, questi non perdono più in questo campionato ridicolo.


----------



## Andris (12 Dicembre 2021)

Keita Balde, serve il goal dell'ex oppure una magia di Joao Pedro
nelle ultime due stagioni i cagliaritani hanno disputato grandi gare in trasferta contro l'inter, un pareggio e una sconfitta nel finale con goal di darmian


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Godin Dalbert Keita.. spero un goletto o 2 di un ex


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

Non fateci troppo affidamento.
Seguo spesso il Cagliari e con Mazzarri non si va da nessuna parte 

Servirà proprio una partita perfetta,la classica partita della vita che le piccole squadre insulse praticano sempre e solo contro di noi. Ma la difesa del Cagliari è come la nostra,si buca da sola e si incasinano la vita per niente.

Quindi oggi,a malincuore,cederemo il passo


----------



## Gamma (12 Dicembre 2021)

Vorrei una partita del Cagliari stile quella contro di noi alla 37esima giornata della scorsa stagione... quando bastava vincere per la Champions matematica e si sono chiusi a riccio sullo 0-0, portandoci alla 38esima giornata senza la Champions in tasca...


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2021)

Figurarsi, 2 o 3 a zero primo tempo e partita chiusa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Sarò negativo anch'io così faccio gruppo  goal barella.. è un ex pure lui


----------



## kipstar (12 Dicembre 2021)

spero che nessuno possa sperare che questo cagliari possa portare via punti da milano stasera.....


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo il passo falso del Milan, l'Inter cerca la fuga in classifica. Davanti c'è il Cagliari
> 
> Il match è in diretta su DAZN


Si gioca?


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sarò negativo anch'io così faccio gruppo  goal barella.. è un ex pure lui


Finalmente ti sei allineato eh.
Gufare è un'arte.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

L'11 dell'inter è un'offesa all'emergenza altrui.
Diosanto, fanno addirittura turn over laddove noi facciamo la conta dei superstiti.


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2021)

Spero che si spacchi chiunque


----------



## Walker (12 Dicembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Vorrei una partita del Cagliari stile quella contro di noi alla 37esima giornata della scorsa stagione... quando bastava vincere per la Champions matematica e si sono chiusi a riccio sullo 0-0, portandoci alla 38esima giornata senza la Champions in tasca...


Magari, e con tanto di sfottò nel dopo partita, come hanno fatto quei luridi con noi sui social.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Una volta col freddo a San Siro ci si stirava..
Una volta.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Il Cagliari è scarso assai.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2021)

Roba scontatissima, purtroppo..


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Dicembre 2021)

Di solito queste solo le classiche partite dove la squadra di Mazzarri resiste un po' poi viene travolta e Mazzarri si fa espellere per far finta che ci sia stato un episodio decisivo, quando invece è stato semplicemente un disastro.


----------



## Rudi84 (12 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'11 dell'inter è un'offesa all'emergenza altrui.
> Diosanto, fanno addirittura turn over laddove noi facciamo la conta dei superstiti.


Guarda che hanno fuori darmian e kolarov sono in emergenza


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

Ma Calhanoglu il crociato mai?


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma Calhanoglu il crociato mai?


Si è fatto male alla pellicina dell'indice. 
Per quest'anno ha dato. 
Si rompono tutti. -multicit-


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

Già si gioca ad una porta, sembra una tedesca.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Bellanova è l'indegno che ci lasciò per spillare soldi?
Velocissimo il ragazzo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Ma Nandez è scomparso? 
ho capito che Cragno ci deve fare la grazia


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

Ogni santo calcio d'angolo è un gol questi. Pazzesco.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Undicesimo gol di testa dell'inter .


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

E' un nano ma segna più gol lui di testa che Dzeko.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Dicembre 2021)

"Hanno già battuto il Cagliari?" cit.


----------



## Andris (12 Dicembre 2021)

il turco ha imparato a tirare gli angoli ?
comunque l'angolo nasce da un fuorigioco, solo che il VAR non può chiamare in questo caso


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E' un nano ma segna più gol lui di testa che Dzeko.


Se segna di testa sanchez però cambio sport.


----------



## kipstar (12 Dicembre 2021)

domanda : quante volte hanno sbloccato la partita o su rigore o su calcio d'angolo ?


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

Ovviamente Calhanoglu altro assist da calcio d'angolo.
Che sia maledetto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2021)

Questi erano a -7 dopo il derby e prima di un nostro calendario abbordabile.

E poi non mi dovrei incazzare con i nostri...


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> domanda : quante volte hanno sbloccato la partita o su rigore o su calcio d'angolo ?



Non so ma a memoria ogni partita che vedo è cosi.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Dicembre 2021)

ha già perso il napoli...non credo si possa pretendere troppo oggi...


----------



## emamilan99 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Facile vincere quando schieri sempre l11 titolare e l'unico assente che hai è una riserva


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

Partita finita.
Del resto,loro almeno i corner riescono a sfruttarli,non sono asini come noi che ne sprechiamo 7-8 a partita.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Non siamo più primi.


----------



## kipstar (12 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Facile vincere quando schieri sempre l11 titolare e l'unico assente che hai è una riserva


è un merito.
ed un demerito di chi invece ne ha molti.

parlo ovviamente di quelli muscolari.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Partita finita.
> Del resto,loro almeno i corner riescono a sfruttarli,non sono asini come noi che ne sprechiamo 7-8 a partita.


Del resto loro non ci mettono 92 minuti a fare il primo tiro in porta contro una squadra che non vince da 13 partite... Loro quando c'è di vincere, vincono. E senza nemmeno troppo problemi.


----------



## Zenos (12 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non siamo più primi.


Siamo in CL,l obiettivo degli strozzini e di chi li segue.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

I loro 2/5 sono 2 ali aggiunte


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

Regalare lo scudetto all'Inter, quello della seconda stella tra l'altro. Mamma mia


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Difensori potenti, fisici e veloci e abili coi piedi, centrocampisti dinamici e qualitativi, esterni che corrono e attaccanti dinamici. 
Obiettivamente l'inter è squadra. 


Soprattutto regalano nulla.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

Non so se avete notato ma questi nonostante giochino in Champions non fanno mai turnover. Noi invece non solo abbiamo mezza squadra rotta, poi ci inventiamo anche i turnover inutili.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Difensori potenti, fisici e veloci e abili coi piedi, centrocampisti dinamici e qualitativi, esterni che corrono e attaccanti dinamici.
> Obiettivamente l'inter è squadra.
> 
> 
> Soprattutto regalano nulla.


Soprattutto non si infortunano.


----------



## kipstar (12 Dicembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non so ma a memoria ogni partita che vedo è cosi.


è un tema.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Devo dire che sono pure graziati dagli arbitri.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Dicembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non so se avete notato ma questi nonostante giochino in Champions non fanno mai turnover. Noi invece non solo abbiamo mezza squadra rotta, poi ci inventiamo anche i turnover inutili.


Io mi sono convinto che Pioli faccia il turnover perché ormai ha il terrore che i giocatori si spacchino. Secondo me ha proprio l'ossessione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Dicembre 2021)

Sti Interisti comunque trovano anche arbitraggi molto permissivi.
Lautaro rischiava un secondo giallo.
Perisic ora graziato per una scivolata da idiota. Da noi fioccano cartellini per intervento del genere.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Soprattutto non si infortunano.


Mai.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Siamo in CL,l obiettivo degli strozzini e di chi li segue.


Non lo so, sembra che siamo in caduta libera, vedremo se ce un fondo dove fermarsi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2021)

Partita ridicola.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

Rigore per l'Inter.
Oramai hanno recuperato pure Dumfries questi.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Qualcuno dica a dalbert che gioca per il Cagliari.


----------



## kipstar (12 Dicembre 2021)

calci d'angolo e calci di rigore.
gol di movimento.....non sono il primo pensiero.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

Lautaro tira sempre nello stesso angolo oramai. Parato.


----------



## iceman. (12 Dicembre 2021)

Che ci frega noi intanto facciamo il miglior calcio del globo terracqueo....i trofei lasciamoli agli altri.
Questi sono pure senza Lukaku e Hakimi, boh che l'anno prossimo senza Laureato e Skriniar (due a caso) saranno ancora primi?


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bellanova è l'indegno che ci lasciò per spillare soldi?
> Velocissimo il ragazzo.


Chi lascia il Milan piange..sempre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2021)

Cagliari completamente immobile, non hanno senso partite del genere.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Chi lascia il Milan piange..sempre.



Tranne Caccaloglu a quanto pare


----------



## ILMAGO (12 Dicembre 2021)

Detto ad agosto sembrava impossibile ma ragazzi l’Inter vincerà anche questo scudo, con 160 milioni in saccoccia.ASSURDO. Livello della A imbarazzante


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

L'inter domina la partita fisicamente. 
Sono animali.


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi erano a -7 dopo il derby e prima di un nostro calendario abbordabile.
> 
> E poi non mi dovrei incazzare con i nostri.



Si chiama gioco evoluto.


----------



## Gamma (12 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque l'Inter dà sempre l'impressione di essere pericolosa, attacca tanto e con tanti uomini, persino i centrali(Bastoni attacca sempre, sembra un terzino di spinta).

Noi abbiamo perso questa pericolosità, creiamo poco e realizziamo altrettanto.
Ad oggi sono mooolto avanti, in più c'è la questione infortuni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Detto ad agosto sembrava impossibile ma ragazzi l’Inter vincerà anche questo scudo, con 160 milioni in saccoccia.ASSURDO. Livello della A imbarazzante


E il Milan ad essere imbarazante.
Che in nome della sostenibilità non hanno voluto spendere 1 milione in più (1) per nessuno,non sia mai sforare .........

Proprio nell'anno in cui ritorniamo in champions hanno costruito una squadra di MELMA.
Ancora non voglio credere agli acquisti fatti da maldini in estate,altrimenti mi sale il crimine.


----------



## iceman. (12 Dicembre 2021)

Ra


Gamma ha scritto:


> Comunque l'Inter dà sempre l'impressione di essere pericolosa, attacca tanto e con tanti uomini, persino i centrali(Bastoni attacca sempre, sembra un terzino di spinta).
> 
> Noi abbiamo perso questa pericolosità, creiamo poco e realizziamo altrettanto.
> Ad oggi sono mooolto avanti, in più c'è la questione infortuni.


Riassumendo in tre parole :
Sono più forti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Dicembre 2021)

L'Inter é tosta. Corrono tutti, fisicamente sono anni luci davanti al resto dal campionato. Commettono pochissimi errori nella circulazione della palla. Il loro centrocampo lavora benissimo e le ali creano superiorita e pericolo.

Il loro centrocampo in una partita perde meno palle sanguinose di uno solo tra Theo, Kessié, Bennacer o Bakayoko.
Hanno confidenza e si vede. Poi ovviamente aiuta che possono sempre schierare i titolari o semititolari con ogni tanto qualche riserva vera. 

Difficile che si fermino senza infortuni seri a Skriniar, Brozovic, Lautaro o Barella.


----------



## iceman. (12 Dicembre 2021)

Giroud


Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E il Milan ad essere imbarazante.
> Che in nome della sostenibilità non hanno voluto spendere 1 milione in più (1) per nessuno,non sia mai sforare .........
> 
> Proprio nell'anno in cui ritorniamo in champions hanno costruito una squadra di MELMA.
> Ancora non voglio credere agli acquisti fatti da maldini in estate,altrimenti mi sale il crimine.


Giroud, Pellegri, Florenzi, Messias, *Bakayoko, Ballo Toure*.
Escluso Maignan, due cessi (in grassetto) e 4 rottami.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

I centrocampisti dell?inda tentano spesso anche il tiro da fuori.
Da noi a quanto pare è vietato,bisogna necessariamente entrare in area palla al piede.


----------



## iceman. (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I centrocampisti dell?inda tentano spesso anche il tiro da fuori.
> Da noi a quanto pare è vietato,bisogna necessariamente entrare in area palla al piede.


Manco quello riesce più. 
Stessa stagione dell'anno scorso, da settembre a novembre a razzo e da dicembre il calo che durerà sino ad aprile, poi a maggio torniamo in forma.


----------



## JoKeR (12 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Giroud
> 
> Giroud, Pellegri, Florenzi, Messias, *Bakayoko, Ballo Toure*.
> Escluso Maignan, due cessi (in grassetto) e 4 rottami.


E smettila dai.. abbiamo comprato Tomori (il difensore che doveva essere acquistato già a settembre 2020), Tonali e abbiamo allungato il prestito di Diaz con controriscatto ridicolo... smettila, siamo stati opulenti e magnifici, i migliori di tutti 
E abbiamo addirittura preso il Messia sul gong senza sostituire la turca.

Pioli una cosa disse: "abbiamo bisogno di gente che salti l'uomo sulla trequarti"... è arrivato un trentenne fuoriforma l'ultimo giorno di mercato.
Proprietà imbarazzante, secondo me.


----------



## Zenos (12 Dicembre 2021)

Caccanogu altro assist


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

E anche Sanchez in gol... lasciato solo in mezzo all'area per colpire al volo.
Auguri ai nuovi campioni d'Italia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se segna di testa sanchez però cambio sport.


scusa?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2021)

Basta, inutile farsi del male.

Spengo la TV e vado a pulire la lettiera del gatto, tanto sempre mierda come questi è.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E il Milan ad essere imbarazante.
> Che in nome della sostenibilità non hanno voluto spendere 1 milione in più (1) per nessuno,non sia mai sforare .........
> 
> Proprio nell'anno in cui ritorniamo in champions hanno costruito una squadra di MELMA.
> Ancora non voglio credere agli acquisti fatti da maldini in estate,altrimenti mi sale il crimine.


Introiti aumentati.
Costi della rosa diminuiti. 

Qualcosa non torna.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> scusa?


Non ha segnato di testa.
Il golf può attendere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Introiti aumentati.
> Costi della rosa diminuiti.
> 
> Qualcosa non torna.


Elliott è la cosa che non torna.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

E la cosa bella è che volendo potremmo ancora vincere visto che questi sono sopra di 1, tecnicamente basta fare gli stessi punti loro e vincere il derby. Finirà che alla fine questi si rinforzeranno pure e noi a raccattare qualche ex giocatore esubero di qualche squadra europea. Forse


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Chi lascia il Milan piange..sempre.


tranne il cesso turco.


----------



## Dexter (12 Dicembre 2021)

Stanno giocando contro una squadra praticamente retrocessa, non mi faccio impressionare più di tanto. Troveranno difficoltà anche loro prima o poi, e perderanno punti per strada (d'altronde siamo lì a 1 punto). Il quesito, e sospetto di conoscere già la risposta, é uno: saremo capaci di approfittarne? Magari con un mercato di riparazione degno? Dubito. Hanno venduto Lukaku e Hakimi, non c'è più Conte, sono decisamente meno forti dello scorso anno...il problema siamo noi. L'Inter vincerà nuovamente perché le altre, soprattutto noi, non ci provano neanche


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Dicembre 2021)

A livello di partite vinte dominando questa Inter sta facendo molto meglio di quella di Conte.
Quest'anno si ripeteranno senza problemi missà


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Manco quello riesce più.
> Stessa stagione dell'anno scorso, da settembre a novembre a razzo e da dicembre il calo che durerà sino ad aprile, poi a maggio torniamo in forma.


A maggio torniamo in forma giusto in tempo per rinnovare qualche cadavere.Ps: speriamo che dalle parti di torino continuino a dormire fino a maggio,altrimenti saranno lacrime amare.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E la cosa bella è che volendo potremmo ancora vincere visto che questi sono sopra di 1, tecnicamente basta fare gli stessi punti loro e vincere il derby. Finirà che alla fine questi si rinforzeranno pure e noi a raccattare qualche ex giocatore esubero di qualche squadra europea. Forse


Figurati. 
Vuoi sapere che ci diranno ?
Che i big non si muovono e piuttosto che prendere soluzioni b meglio nessuno. 
Come se noi fossimo sui big .
Ahahah


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

Non so se avete appena visto che scatto ha fatto quel Caccanoglu.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

oltre al gol chiaramente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Dicembre 2021)

oh, ma quelli che diaz è 10 volte meglio della turca??
spero non siano infartati ahahah


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Figurati.
> Vuoi sapere che ci diranno ?
> Che i big non si muovono e piuttosto che prendere soluzioni b meglio nessuno.
> Come se noi fossimo sui big .
> Ahahah



Bugia. 

Noi ci siamo sui big: su quelli del Crotone però.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

che sia maledetto. è la cosa che sto odiando di più.
4-0 Inter.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

E si,la maledizione per chi lascia il Milan..credete ancora a queste vaccate  

L'unica maledizione l'abbiamo noi,fatta dalla madre di lukaku.


----------



## kYMERA (12 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque dite quello che volete, ma a me questi sembrano molto più forti di noi.
A prescindere da come giocano, ma proprio tecnicamente non c'è paragone. Barella poi non ne parliamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2021)

A questo punto spero che vincano 10-0 e che qualcuno a Milanello si faccia delle domande.


----------



## meteoras1982 (12 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oh, ma quelli che diaz è 10 volte meglio della turca??
> spero non siano infartati ahahah



Ad oggi nettamente superiore Chala a Diaz , dai non ci sono discussioni, Inter troppo superiore in ogni reparto rispetto a noi purtroppo, temo che hanno vinto lo scudetto stasera perchè non saranno piu' ripresi.


----------



## Zenos (12 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Introiti aumentati.
> Costi della rosa diminuiti.
> 
> Qualcosa non torna.


Pare la chiamino sostenibilità...di Elliot però.


----------



## JoKeR (12 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oh, ma quelli che diaz è 10 volte meglio della turca??
> spero non siano infartati ahahah


chalanoglu è stato 3 e anni e mezzo su 4 una pippa immonda.
andava sostituito e invece noi abbiamo promosso la sua riserva a titolare.
fino al covid diaz era pure stato meglio della turca, poi scomparso, morto. non più pervenuto... giocare un segmentino non è sufficiente sia chiaro.
noi siamo avanti, il sostituto della turca manco l'abbiamo preso, c'è krunic... è quello il problema, mica aver perso quel verme.
cmq serie a ancora una volta imbarazzante, il cagliari ha fatto segnare sto qua manco giocasse in parrocchia.
mah.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2021)

Questi sono una macchina da guerra


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Dicembre 2021)

Poteva non segnare quella di Calhanoglu oggi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Dicembre 2021)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi nettamente superiore Chala a Diaz , dai non ci sono discussioni, Inter troppo superiore in ogni reparto rispetto a noi purtroppo, temo che hanno vinto lo scudetto stasera perchè non saranno piu' ripresi.


rimane un mediocre che non vale 6M, ma farlo andare via gratis e sostituirlo con nessuno per lanciare maldini.....
roba da lega pro.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2021)

Come sapete io approvo quasi tutto ciò che ha fatto Maldini.

Però se io fossi al posto suo al più presto andrei dagli strozzini e con le buone o con mezzi estremi gli farei capire cosa significa il secondo scudetto consecutivo con annessa seconda stella. Che minchia m’importa del processo di crescita, del futuro radioso e balle simili.

Tra 2/3 anni può cambiare tutto. Chi poteva prevedere, 3 anni fa, che oggi i gobbi sarebbero stati a pezzi e avrebbero schierato bidoni assoluti come Kean e Locatelli?

Di essere forte fra 3 anni m’importa una sega. E vedere nel frattempo i nati male alzare titoli mi provoca conati di vomito.

In definitiva: i progetti di crescita gli strozzini se li possono mettere su per le chiappe.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> che sia maledetto. è la cosa che sto odiando di più.
> 4-0 Inter.


C'è una vecchia regola non scritta nel calcio italiano che dice che quando in una città ci sono due squadre e una vince l'anno dopo per emulazione vince l'altra.
Perché noi italiani siamo così.

Se ci pensi e fai mente locale ricorderai che è successo a Milano negli anni 60 e a seguire fino ai giorni nostri e perfino a Roma...

Vedrai che stupreremo anche questa regola : a noi l'invidia e la voglia di emulare non ci sfiorano.
Meglio far di conto.


----------



## Kaw (12 Dicembre 2021)

Senza offesa fratelli di tifo, ma davvero state a guardare Inter-Cagliari?
Per farvi il sangue amaro poi? Non so manco quanto stanno, e non guarderò il risultato nemmeno domani...


----------



## Zenos (12 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rimane un mediocre che non vale 6M, ma farlo andare via gratis e sostituirlo con nessuno per lanciare maldini.....
> roba da lega pro.


O da raccomandati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A questo punto spero che vincano 10-0 e che qualcuno a Milanello si faccia delle domande.



Ma che domande vuoi che si facciano ?
L'hanno fatto capire in estate che non gli interessa un chezzo di vincere qualcosa.
Quello che arriva arriva,se arriva una coppa italia o uno scudetto è un plus,mica l'obiettivo.

L'unica cosa che vogliono è la sostenibilità,punto e basta.
Poi quando l'inda sarà comprata dagli arabi (o da altri) e con un bonifico risaneranno tutti i debiti,noi staremo ancora a guardare perchè noooo,non possiamo spendere 1 milione in più,sia mai sforare.


----------



## meteoras1982 (12 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> chalanoglu è stato 3 e anni e mezzo su 4 una pippa immonda.
> andava sostituito e invece noi abbiamo promosso la sua riserva a titolare.
> fino al covid diaz era pure stato meglio della turca, poi scomparso, morto. non più pervenuto... giocare un segmentino non è sufficiente sia chiaro.
> noi siamo avanti, il sostituto della turca manco l'abbiamo preso, c'è krunic... è quello il problema, mica aver perso quel verme.
> ...



Inter troppo superiore a noi purtroppo, difficile non negarlo, giocano a ritmi troppo superiori rispetto a noi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Dicembre 2021)

comunque è una bella lotta salvezza
nel senso che ci sono così tante squadre scarse che si farà fatica a capire chi saranno i top 3 Shit


----------



## Blu71 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Il Cagliari è scarso ed è pure una succursale dell’Inter.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Figurati.
> Vuoi sapere che ci diranno ?
> Che i big non si muovono e piuttosto che prendere soluzioni b meglio nessuno.
> Come se noi fossimo sui big .
> Ahahah


Nono, conoscete i nostri polli poco se parlate così. Si andrà con il grande classico.

"Acquisti? Rinforzi? I nostri rinforzi sono il recupero degli infortunati" tutto ovviamente con questa espressione


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> O da raccomandati.


Sante parole.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Certo ragazzi siamo a -1 in fondo. Leggo un clima da funerale che mi fa sorridere...

Mi ricorda quando qualche tempo fa leggevo i commenti sul Napoli invincibile di Spalletti, sembrava dovessero fare 100 punti.

Ora è il turno della Inda.


----------



## JoKeR (12 Dicembre 2021)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Inter troppo superiore a noi purtroppo, difficile non negarlo, giocano a ritmi troppo superiori rispetto a noi.


Sicuramente, ma se abbiamo da metà settembre l'infermeria piena non avremo mai la controprova di cosa saremmo potuti essere.
Con il COVID la stagione di 4 giocatori, e cioè Theo, Diaz, Giroud e Benna, ad esempio, sembra abbastanza compromessa.. per tacere di Kjaer e del fatto che Calabria è morto da un mese, così come Rebic.
Quest'anno, a differenza dello scorso campionato, potevamo giocarcela fino alla fine. Ma non è cosa/destino.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma che domande vuoi che si facciano ?
> L'hanno fatto capire in estate che non gli interessa un chezzo di vincere qualcosa.
> Quello che arriva arriva,se arriva una coppa italia o uno scudetto è un plus,mica l'obiettivo.
> 
> ...


Ari-sante parole.


----------



## JoKeR (12 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo ragazzi siamo a -1 in fondo. Leggo un clima da funerale che mi fa sorridere...
> 
> Mi ricorda quando qualche tempo fa leggevo i commenti sul Napoli invincibile di Spalletti, sembrava dovessero fare 100 punti.
> 
> Ora è il turno della Inda.


Hanno fatto 4 punti in 4 partite, ma hanno avuto 6-7-8 infortuni.
A Milano potevano pareggiare benissimo.


----------



## Mika (12 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo ragazzi siamo a -1 in fondo. Leggo un clima da funerale che mi fa sorridere...
> 
> Mi ricorda quando qualche tempo fa leggevo i commenti sul Napoli invincibile di Spalletti, sembrava dovessero fare 100 punti.
> 
> Ora è il turno della Inda.


Se fossimo quinti a -11 chissà che accadeva. Io mi sto godendo il momento, perché sto tornando dopo tanti anni a lottare per il vertice, cosa che avevo dimenticato cosa potesse essere. Ma non basta mai. Il prossimo anno qui dentro si chiederà il triplete.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo ragazzi siamo a -1 in fondo. Leggo un clima da funerale che mi fa sorridere...
> 
> Mi ricorda quando qualche tempo fa leggevo i commenti sul Napoli invincibile di Spalletti, sembrava dovessero fare 100 punti.
> 
> Ora è il turno della Inda.



Il vostro ottimismo invece mi ricorda il post spezia dello scorso anno.
"Va tutto bene" 

E' così difficile ammettere che stiamo calando a picco ?
Abbiamo solamente anticipato i tempi rispetto alla passata stagione. Speriamo di uscirne almeno prima.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto 4 punti in 4 partite, ma hanno avuto 6-7-8 infortuni.
> A Milano potevano pareggiare benissimo.


Quindi? noi è da inizio stagione che siamo messi così e siamo a + 3.. quindi ?


----------



## Zenos (12 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sante parole.


E come lo vuoi chiamare...non hanno preso il trq titolare, piuttosto hanno mandato via Colombo (per poi prendere Pellegri,altra perla). Una società sana avrebbe mandato in prestito Maldini per farlo giocare,noi invece sempre le cose al contrario.


----------



## JoKeR (12 Dicembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quindi? noi è da inizio stagione che siamo messi così e siamo a + 3.. quindi ?


Quindi che?
Noi siamo incapacissimi/sfigatissimi.
E ora anche il Napoli della sfiga l'ha avuta eccome.
Era per dire una cosa banale ed evidente: noi e il Napoli abbiamo grossi problemi fisici.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo ragazzi siamo a -1 in fondo. Leggo un clima da funerale che mi fa sorridere...
> 
> Mi ricorda quando qualche tempo fa leggevo i commenti sul Napoli invincibile di Spalletti, sembrava dovessero fare 100 punti.
> 
> Ora è il turno della Inda.


Hanno attuato il sorpasso dopo averci recuperato 7 punti e dopo aver superato il turno di champions .
Diciamo che passeranno un natale migliore del nostro. 

Poi se hanno un debito che supera il valore del club pare sia una piccolezza di poco conto.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il vostro ottimismo invece mi ricorda il post spezia dello scorso anno.
> "Va tutto bene"
> 
> E' così difficile ammettere che stiamo calando a picco ?
> Abbiamo solamente anticipato i tempi rispetto alla passata stagione. Speriamo di uscirne almeno prima.


Infatti. Almeno giochiamo la Conference League. Speriamo la Roma non si riprenda.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il vostro ottimismo invece mi ricorda il post spezia dello scorso anno.
> "Va tutto bene"
> 
> E' così difficile ammettere che stiamo calando a picco ?
> Abbiamo solamente anticipato i tempi rispetto alla passata stagione. Speriamo di uscirne almeno prima.


tra ottimismo e pessimismo esiste una cosa che si chiama realismo, in qualsiasi sport sulla faccia della terra quello da battere è quello che detiene il titolo, se non vado errato il campione in carica è l'inter mica il milan


----------



## Zenos (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il vostro ottimismo invece mi ricorda il post spezia dello scorso anno.
> "Va tutto bene"
> 
> E' così difficile ammettere che stiamo calando a picco ?
> Abbiamo solamente anticipato i tempi rispetto alla passata stagione. Speriamo di uscirne almeno prima.


8 punti su 18 nelle ultime 6 partite. 
Va tutto bene.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il vostro ottimismo invece mi ricorda il post spezia dello scorso anno.
> "Va tutto bene"
> 
> E' così difficile ammettere che stiamo calando a picco ?
> Abbiamo solamente anticipato i tempi rispetto alla passata stagione. Speriamo di uscirne almeno prima.


17 partite 12 vinte 3 pareggiate 2 perse 

Sì per me è difficile visto che i campioni d'Italia sono :
17 partite 12 vinte 4 pareggiate 1 persa 

a picco? allora le Romane cosa sono ? 
Già in B ?


----------



## UDG (12 Dicembre 2021)

Ma cosa vi aspettavate, che perdessero contro la penultima? Il pessimismo qui è allucinante. Siamo ad un punto non a 10 cavolo


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno attuato il sorpasso dopo averci recuperato 7 punti e dopo aver superato il turno di champions .
> Diciamo che passeranno un natale migliore del nostro.
> 
> Poi se hanno un debito che supera il valore del club pare sia una piccolezza di poco conto.


Questo vedremo. Mancano due partite al Natale.

La verità è che sul forum si pensa sempre che le altre non avranno mai cali né problemi. Ora pare che la Inda le vinca tutte e faccia 100 punti.

Vedremo. Io li aspetto al varco perché sono peggio dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> tra ottimismo e pessimismo esiste una cosa che si chiama realismo, in qualsiasi sport sulla faccia della terra quello da battere è quello che detiene il titolo, se non vado errato il campione in carica è l'inter mica il milan


Sì ma il calcio è fatto anche di numeri e un trend da +7 a -1 in poche giornate non può certo generare pensieri positivi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Quando era a -10 un mese e mezzo fa, qualcuno qui parlava di Inter fuori dalla corsa scudetto. Non capivo come non riuscissero a vedere come fossero di gran lunga la squadra più solida e corazzata per una corsa lunga. 

Il campionato è lungo e le cose cambiano da un mese all'altro. Faranno in tempo ad andare a + 8 e poi perdere il vantaggio da marzo in avanti. 

Cerchiamo di stare calmi, e speriamo che a gennaio la società riesca ad attrezzare la rosa per una seconda parte nella quale avremo la settimana per preparare le partite e, quindi, non avranno le scuse che hanno avuto in questa prima parte di stagione con l'Europa.


----------



## Zenos (12 Dicembre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vi aspettavate, che perdessero contro la penultima? Il pessimismo qui è allucinante. Siamo ad un punto non a 10 cavolo


8 punti su 18 nelle ultime 6 partite.
Ma siamo noi pessimisti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

Infatti io lo reputo realismo affermare che stiamo calando a picco.
Abbiamo fatto recuperare all'Inda 8 punti in 5 giornate,è vero o no?
Invece alcuni non lo ammetteranno mai.

Molto più facile attribuire la sconfitta contro la fiorentina al calo di attenzione dovuto al pensiero della partita contro l'atletico.
La sconfitta contro il sassuolo alla stanchezza post partita CL.
Il pareggio miracoloso (con un tiro in porta in 95 minuti) contro l'udinese per ...boh,magari ripensavano a qualche partita giocata in CL.

VA TUTTO BENE,TRANQUILLI.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Dicembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Quindi che?
> Noi siamo incapacissimi/sfigatissimi.
> E ora anche il Napoli della sfiga l'ha avuta eccome.
> Era per dire una cosa banale ed evidente: noi e il Napoli abbiamo grossi problemi fisici.


io in risposta visto i loro dati potrei dire che se capitava a loro allora prendevano il posto della Roma invece di essere terzi.. ma rimane banale perché con i se non ci fai niente e non hai la contro prova


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo vedremo. Mancano due partite al Natale.
> 
> La verità è che sul forum si pensa sempre che le altre non avranno mai cali né problemi. Ora pare che la Inda le vinca tutte e faccia 100 punti.
> 
> Vedremo. Io li aspetto al varco perché sono peggio dell'anno scorso.


Io li vorrei nella melma, pensa te. .
Ma mentre noi facciamo i virtuosi loro si indebitano mettendo come garanzia i diritti televisivi del campionato 2050-2051.

Mi devo scaldare per la sostenibilità e credere arriverà il nostro momento o è tutta fuffa e si fa come fanno loro?
Io vedo fallire il Chievo, non l'inter.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì ma il calcio è fatto anche di numeri e un trend da +7 a -1 in poche giornate non può certo generare pensieri positivi.


se in estate qui dentro si scriveva che eravamo dietro a juve, inter, roma, napoli, lazio, atalanta, perche quelli avevano mou, allegri, sarri ecc ecc e noi "padre piolo" ora non capisco per quale motivo si chieda che il milan diventi l'ammazza campionato a dicembre, è questione di logica e coerenza di pensiero. L'inter è il campione in carica, quindi quelli da battere sono loro mica noi, la banda di padre piolo...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> 17 partite 12 vinte 3 pareggiate 2 perse
> 
> Sì per me è difficile visto che i campioni d'Italia sono :
> 17 partite 12 vinte 4 pareggiate 1 persa
> ...



Ma chissenefrega delle romane,ma che state a di,ma dai.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Inter e Atalanta le uniche 2 serie contendenti per lo scudetto, noi e Napoli siamo più un meme che altro.


----------



## Zenos (12 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 8 punti su 18 nelle ultime 6 partite.
> Ma siamo noi pessimisti.


Ah la Sampdoria 14esima ne ha fatti 9...1 in più di noi.


----------



## UDG (12 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> 8 punti su 18 nelle ultime 6 partite.
> Ma siamo noi pessimisti.


Con una squadra massacrata dagli infortuni, siamo ora ad un punto da loro, non immagino dove saremo se non li avessimo. Siamo a Dicembre non a Maggio, e l'inter deve anche giocare la Champions noi no. Lo scorso anno tutti a dire ormai la Champions è andata nelle ultime giornate e invece ci siamo arrivati. Vi piave tanto fasciarvi la testa prima di esservela rotta?


----------



## Love (12 Dicembre 2021)

ci rendiamo conto che calhanoglu da loro a metà stagione è già a 7gol e 7assists...cioè io non ho parole...e gioca da mezz'ala...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì ma il calcio è fatto anche di numeri e un trend da +7 a -1 in poche giornate non può certo generare pensieri positivi.


Hahaha se per questo non perdere fino a fine novembre non ha creato questi pensieri positivi qui dentro.. tutt'altro


----------



## Zenos (12 Dicembre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Con una squadra massacrata dagli infortuni, siamo ora ad un punto da loro, non immagino dove saremo se non li avessimo. Siamo a Dicembre non a Maggio, e l'inter deve anche giocare la Champions noi no. Lo scorso anno tutti a dire ormai la Champions è andata nelle ultime giornate e invece ci siamo arrivati. Vi piave tanto fasciarvi la testa prima di esservela rotta?


Stessi discorsi dello scorso anno,identici.
Per poi fare i caroselli per il 2 posto mentre le melme alzavano il 19imo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> ci rendiamo conto che calhanoglu da loro a metà stagione è già a 7gol e 7assists...cioè io non ho parole...e gioca da mezz'ala...



vabbè,gli assist non li contare.
Sono quasi tutti arrivati dai corner.

E per i corner basta buttarla al centro che un skriniar,un de vrij,un bastoni,un lautaro,un dzeko lo trovi sempre e comunque. Hanno la calamita sulla testa.


----------



## Love (12 Dicembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Inter e Atalanta le uniche 2 serie contendenti per lo scudetto, noi e Napoli siamo più un meme che altro.


l'atalanta ad un certo punto si sgonfia...al momento l'inter non si ferma...la nostra unica possibilità è che si ribalti la situazione a livello di infortunati tra noi e l'inter...io sono convinto che in questa serie A se avremo da qui a maggio sempre quasi tutti a disposizione e con un solo impegno a settimana lo scudetto ce lo giochiamo fino alla fine...


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo ragazzi siamo a -1 in fondo. Leggo un clima da funerale che mi fa sorridere...
> 
> Mi ricorda quando qualche tempo fa leggevo i commenti sul Napoli invincibile di Spalletti, sembrava dovessero fare 100 punti.
> 
> Ora è il turno della Inda.


io ricordo che questi commenti c'erano tali e quali lo scorso anno
"""siamo primi!!!"""
poi i nodi vengono al pettine.

pur essendo d'accordo con te sul fatto che l'inter non sia uno squadrone e lo scudetto si poteva vincere e forse si può ancora (ma non continuando così).

certo è che se quest'anno non lo vinciamo e siamo anche fuori dalle coppe c'è da andarsi a nascondere e non uscire più, data la nostra spocchia fino all'altro ieri.......


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stessi discorsi dello scorso anno,identici.
> Per poi fare i caroselli per il 2 posto mentre le melme alzavano il 19imo.



Con questo andazzo arriveranno già quest'anno a mettere la 2° stella sulla maglia....
Ma a noi che ci importa ?

Come ha scritto prima un tifoso ,lui si sta godendo il viaggio del Milan tornato al vertice,mica dobbiamo pensare solo allo scudetto.
Stupidi noi a voler avere qualche scudetto/coppa dopo 10 anni di melma...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega delle romane,ma che state a di,ma dai.


state manifestando una realtà che non c'è
se ne perdiamo tutte da qui fino a gennaio
Potete scrivere a picco.. avete capito il senso di tirare il palio le romane? visto che erano superiori a noi grazie a Sarri e Mou quest'estate..


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2021)

Non prendono mai gol questi.


----------



## JoKeR (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> vabbè,gli assist non li contare.
> Sono quasi tutti arrivati dai corner.
> 
> E per i corner basta buttarla al centro che un skriniar,un de vrij,un bastoni,un lautaro,un dzeko lo trovi sempre e comunque. Hanno la calamita sulla testa.


Peraltro è solo da un paio di anni che si contano gli assist da fermo.
Ma che assist sono suvvia? Ormai si confonde il calcio con il fantacalcio, che è un'altra cosa.
Al fantacalcio Romagnoli è una sicurezza, anche ieri 6,5.
Suvvia.


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stessi discorsi dello scorso anno,identici.
> Per poi fare i caroselli per il 2 posto mentre le melme alzavano il 19imo.


Col calciomercato che abbiamo fatto io ci metterei la firma per il secondo posto


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ricordo che questi commenti c'erano tali e quali lo scorso anno
> """siamo primi!!!"""
> poi i nodi vengono al pettine.
> 
> ...


Che poi io sinceramente avrei preferito giocare gli ottavi di champions e loro li giocheranno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> se in estate qui dentro si scriveva che eravamo dietro a juve, inter, roma, napoli, lazio, atalanta, perche quelli avevano mou, allegri, sarri ecc ecc e noi "padre piolo" ora non capisco per quale motivo si chieda che il milan diventi l'ammazza campionato a dicembre, è questione di logica e coerenza di pensiero. L'inter è il campione in carica, quindi quelli da battere sono loro mica noi, la banda di padre piolo...



Ma è normale che ci si faccia trascinare dai momenti, nel calcio. Non si può sempre andare a ritroso e ripescare commenti vecchi di mesi nelle analisi, se no è un esercizio che può fare chiunque e non finisce più, oltre ad essere antipatico.
I pensieri positivi erano stra giustificati da una squadra che per mesi giocava benissimo e ha fatto tabula rasa dietro di lei.
Ora i pensieri negativi non possono essere repressi, dopo figure barbine come quelle recenti e sette punti volatilizzati in così poco tempo.

Evidentemente i commenti di "banda padre Piolo" erano quelli più appropriati e si riveleranno quelli giusti, ma nel calcio è anche giusto lasciarsi trascinare dalle emozioni.


----------



## UDG (12 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stessi discorsi dello scorso anno,identici.
> Per poi fare i caroselli per il 2 posto mentre le melme alzavano il 19imo.


A parte che quest'anno rispetto allo scorso abbiamo la squadra più lunga, ma dimentichi forse che siamo senza attaccanti e andiamo avanti solo con Ibra?. Dal mio punto di vista sono più che soddisfatto dal rendimento della squadra visto che sono obbligati a giocare sempre gli stessi


----------



## JoKeR (12 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Non prendono mai gol questi.


Ma se il Napoli poteva fargliene 4.
Hanno affrontato Venezia, Spezia, Roma C e Cagliari. Avremmo vinto pure noi.... il fatto che siamo noi ad essere messi male e ci facciamo gol da soli, non loro ad essere forti. Nel senso che sicuramente sono forti per questa serie A, ma se noi (o Napoli) ci auto-eliminiamo..


----------



## R41D3N (12 Dicembre 2021)

Qui c'è gente che si accontenta di poco. Per me che ho vissuto l'era delle coppe e degli scudetti degli anni 90 vedere la mia amata squadra galleggiare e non vincere niente da ormai 11 anni è inaccettabile, soprattutto se a vincere dopo una quasi decade di vittorie e di trofei gobbi, siano queste altri innominabili che stanno per alzarci in faccia la seconda stella. Se penso che prima di calciopoli erano a distanza siderale da noi ma con uno scudo di cartone ed quelli di seguito vinti nel nulla più assoluto, ora dopo la passata stagione ed il replay di quest'anno mi viene voglia di smettere definitivamente di seguire il calcio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Non prendono mai gol questi.


se poi Handanovic la para facendola rimbalzare e questa esce giusto giusto sopra la traversa.. certi pensieri te li fai


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Qui c'è gente che si accontenta di poco. Per me che ho vissuto l'era delle coppe e degli scudetti degli anni 90 vedere la mia amata squadra galleggiare e non vincere niente da ormai 11 anni è inaccettabile, soprattutto se a vincere dopo una quasi decade di vittorie e di trofei gobbi, siano queste altri innominabili che stanno per alzarci in faccia la seconda stella. Se penso che prima di calciopoli erano a distanza siderale da noi ma con uno scudo di cartone ed quelli di seguito vinti nel nulla più assoluto, mi viene voglia di smettere definitivamente di seguire il calcio.


C'era una volta il Milan.


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> A parte che quest'anno rispetto allo scorso abbiamo la squadra più lunga, ma dimentichi forse che siamo senza attaccanti e andiamo avanti solo con Ibra?. Dal mio punto di vista sono più che soddisfatto dal rendimento della squadra visto che sono obbligati a giocare sempre gli stessi


Più lunga nel senso che abbiamo più bidoni. Quindi la media si è abbassata.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> state manifestando una realtà che non c'è
> se ne perdiamo tutte da qui fino a gennaio
> Potete scrivere a picco.. avete capito il senso di tirare il palio le romane? visto che erano superiori a noi grazie a Sarri e Mou quest'estate..



Hai detto bene. In estate.
In estate anche io pensavo di vedere una Juve a giocarsela.
Ma l'estate è passata.

Abbiamo superato un settembre,un ottobre e un novembre praticamente con un +7 dall'Inter.
E invece nelle ultime 5 partite gli abbiamo fatto rimontare ben 8 punti (in 5 partite!),ma questo non è calare a picco...nono.

E per calare a picco intendo questo,non lo intendere come perderne 10 di seguito come una salernitana qualsiasi.
Diamine,inaccettabile averli fatti rimontare e tornare in corsa (anzi,1° in classifica!) in sole 5 partite.


----------



## Zenos (12 Dicembre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> A parte che quest'anno rispetto allo scorso abbiamo la squadra più lunga, ma dimentichi forse che siamo senza attaccanti e andiamo avanti solo con Ibra?. Dal mio punto di vista sono più che soddisfatto dal rendimento della squadra visto che sono obbligati a giocare sempre gli stessi


Ah non l'ho comprato io un 35 enne come riserva del 40 enne ed un giovane che ha fatto 15 partire negli ultimi 4 anni.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se fossimo quinti a -11 chissà che accadeva. Io mi sto godendo il momento, perché sto tornando dopo tanto anni a lottare per il vertice, cosa che avevo dimenticato cosa potesse essere. Ma non basta mai. Il prossimo anno qui dentro si chiederà il triplete.



Il tifoso è umorale. Magari tra tre partite cambia tutto e scriveremo che siamo già campioni.

Ma il punto è che in pochi si rendono conto di quale immane tragedia sia l’eventuale vittoria dell’Inter. Roba che dovremo vergognarci.

Perderemo contro Limone, contro una squadra semifallita, contro un club che ha venduto i loro migliori giocatori, che è sommerso da tonnellate di debiti e la cui proprietà è latitante da mesi. Dulcis in fundo vedremo esultare quello sterco in forma umana chiamato Calhanoglu.

Perdessimo contro questi qua ci dovremo nascondere. Ma purtroppo gli strozzini non si rendono conto di tutto questo. A loro interessa la stramaledetta sostenibilitàh.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma è normale che ci si faccia trascinare dai momenti, nel calcio. Non si può sempre andare a ritroso e ripescare commenti vecchi di mesi nelle analisi, se no è un esercizio che può fare chiunque e non finisce più, oltre ad essere antipatico.
> I pensieri positivi erano stra giustificati da una squadra che per mesi giocava benissimo e ha fatto tabula rasa dietro di lei.
> Ora i pensieri negativi non possono essere repressi, dopo figure barbine come quelle recenti e sette punti volatilizzati in così poco tempo.
> 
> Evidentemente i commenti di "banda padre Piolo" erano quelli più appropriati e si riveleranno quelli giusti, ma nel calcio è anche giusto lasciarsi trascinare dalle emozioni


che il tifoso sia prima di tutto essere emotivo ci sta ma venire a scrivere come se quelli intelligenti fossimo noi dietro la tastiera e quelli fessi sono quelli che prendono le decisioni è quantomeno spocchioso, basta dire che ho gia letto messaggi di riabilitazioni del turco e affossamento di diaz  manco il valore del bitcoin cambia cosi repentinamente


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Dicembre 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Qui c'è gente che si accontenta di poco. Per me che ho vissuto l'era delle coppe e degli scudetti degli anni 90 vedere la mia amata squadra galleggiare e non vincere niente da ormai 11 anni è inaccettabile, soprattutto se a vincere dopo una quasi decade di vittorie e di trofei gobbi, siano queste altri innominabili che stanno per alzarci in faccia la seconda stella. Se penso che prima di calciopoli erano a distanza siderale da noi ma con uno scudo di cartone ed quelli di seguito vinti nel nulla più assoluto, ora dopo la passata stagione ed il replay di quest'anno mi viene voglia di smettere definitivamente di seguire il calcio.


sì però nessuno Milan
Neanche quello stellare 
ha mai vinto a Dicembre il campionato ehh


----------



## iceman. (12 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Non prendono mai gol questi.


Conte ha creato una corazzata per mentalità e tenuta atletica, inutile, sui tornei lunghi credo sia il migliore su piazza insieme a Klopp e Guardiola. 
Questo campionato lo sta perdendo Pioli però con scelte del tutto assurde come schierare Bakayoko; se uno fa schifo 9 volte su 10 lo fai giocare MAI come ha fatto Conte con Kolarov, invece il guardiola dei poveri ce lo ripropone.
Fermamente convinto che con Pioli non vinceremo mai niente, se penso che eravamo a +7 e siamo a - 1 in ora in una ventina di giorni...


----------



## UDG (12 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Più lunga nel senso che abbiamo più bidoni. Quindi la media si è abbassata.


Dato che abbiamo solo il campionato da giocare basta e avanzano


----------



## Mika (12 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il vostro ottimismo invece mi ricorda il post spezia dello scorso anno.
> "Va tutto bene"
> 
> E' così difficile ammettere che stiamo calando a picco ?
> Abbiamo solamente anticipato i tempi rispetto alla passata stagione. Speriamo di uscirne almeno prima.


Il nostro non è ottimismo ma realismo, di persone consapevoli che lo scudetto non arriverà e che si sapeva non arrivasse, non ci facciamo il fegato amaro. Il tuo pessimismo è dato dal fatto che tu eri certo che vincessimo lo scudetto oppure che tu vuoi solo lo scudetto subito ignorando il fatto che non abbiamo una rosa per vincerlo quindi vivi male un campionato di alto vertice. Noi lo viviamo bene perché non ci aspettiamo lo scudetto ne lo chiediamo visto dove eravamo due anni fa.

Ma comprendo, il volere vincere è lecito, mi piacerebbe anche a me, ma chi vuole lo scudetto vive in un illusione.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Credo l'infortunio di Kjaer ci abbia segnato ,come se già non bastassero tutte le altre assenze. 
È dura dover essere sempre più forti di tutto. 
Alla lunga logora i nervi.

Abbiamo perso un leader. 

Io credo che la coppia Romagnoli Tomori non sia idonea per il vertice .
Pensiero mio.


----------



## Mika (12 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il tifoso è umorale. Magari tra tre partite cambia tutto e scriveremo che siamo già campioni.
> 
> Ma il punto è che in pochi si rendono conto di quale immane tragedia sia l’eventuale vittoria dell’Inter. Roba che dovremo vergognarci.
> 
> ...


L'Inter in Francia sarebbe stata retrocessa in B lo scorso anno con revoca del titolo. Qui si va a toccare un altro argomento che te conosci benissimo.

Secondo te se noi fossimo stati in campioni d'Italia con stipendi non pagati cosa avrebbero fatto?


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ricordo che questi commenti c'erano tali e quali lo scorso anno
> """siamo primi!!!"""
> poi i nodi vengono al pettine.
> 
> ...


Tra la passata stagione e questa c'è una bella differenza e codesto discorso che leggo e rileggo nei commenti lascia il tempo che trova.

Un anno fa eravamo in testa ma il girone di andata avevamo avuto pochi infortuni ed un Ibra in versione super. Nel ritorno sono arrivati i problemi e siamo calati chiudendo comunque a 79 punti.

Questa stagione invece la situazione mi sembra radicalmente diversa se non opposta. Siamo dove siamo nonostante un'emergenza perenne e mille infortuni. Recuperiamo i giocatori chiave e vediamo se crolliamo anche questa stagione guarda.

I fatti dimostrano che con Pioli quando abbiamo tutti a disposizione siamo un rullo compressore con una media punti da record. 

I nodi verranno al pettine della Inda piuttosto. A meno che Calhangolu non sia diventano De Bruyne e Dzeko ringiovanito... vedremo se mantengono questo livello e per quanto. La ruota della sfiga gira...


----------



## UDG (12 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ah non l'ho comprato io un 35 enne come riserva del 40 enne ed un giovane che ha fatto 15 partire negli ultimi 4 anni.


Il giovane era una scommessa che ad ora stiamo perdendo, ma di Giroud prima del covid mi sa che nessuno si lamentava


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> L'Inter in Francia sarebbe stata retrocessa in B lo scorso anno con revoca del titolo. Qui si va a toccare un altro argomento che te conosci benissimo.
> 
> Secondo te se noi fossimo stati in campioni d'Italia con stipendi non pagati cosa avrebbero fatto?


Ohhhh..qualcuno che ne parla.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il nostro non è ottimismo ma realismo, di persone consapevoli che lo scudetto non arriverà e che si sapeva non arrivasse, non ci facciamo il fegato amaro. Il tuo pessimismo è dato dal fatto che tu eri certo che vincessimo lo scudetto oppure che tu vuoi solo lo scudetto subito ignorando il fatto che non abbiamo una rosa per vincerlo quindi vivi male un campionato di alto vertice. Noi lo viviamo bene perché non ci aspettiamo lo scudetto ne lo chiediamo visto dove eravamo due anni fa.
> 
> Ma comprendo, il volere vincere è lecito, mi piacerebbe anche a me, ma chi vuole lo scudetto vive in un illusione.



Ma cosa stai dicendo ?
Proprio quest'anno in cui lo stesso Maldini in persona ha parlato di scudetto ?
proprio quest'anno in cui a Novembre si è espresso Pioli,Ibra,persino Messias a parlare di scudetto,parola che l'anno scorso fino a gennaio era "vietata" ?
proprio quest'anno in cui l'inda vende i suoi pezzi da 90 ?

E ora cosa dite ? Siete consapevoli che lo scudetto non arriverà ?
Allora siete dei grandi falsoni ,suvvvia


----------



## iceman. (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il nostro non è ottimismo ma realismo, di persone consapevoli che lo scudetto non arriverà e che si sapeva non arrivasse, non ci facciamo il fegato amaro. Il tuo pessimismo è dato dal fatto che tu eri certo che vincessimo lo scudetto oppure che tu vuoi solo lo scudetto subito ignorando il fatto che non abbiamo una rosa per vincerlo quindi vivi male un campionato di alto vertice. Noi lo viviamo bene perché non ci aspettiamo lo scudetto ne lo chiediamo visto dove eravamo due anni fa.
> 
> Ma comprendo, il volere vincere è lecito, mi piacerebbe anche a me, ma chi vuole lo scudetto vive in un illusione.


Sai cosa mi ricorda questo Milan? Uno degli ultimi Arsenal di Wenger, primo a dicembre e quarto/quinto a maggio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il nostro non è ottimismo ma realismo, di persone consapevoli che lo scudetto non arriverà e che si sapeva non arrivasse, non ci facciamo il fegato amaro. Il tuo pessimismo è dato dal fatto che tu eri certo che vincessimo lo scudetto oppure che tu vuoi solo lo scudetto subito ignorando il fatto che non abbiamo una rosa per vincerlo quindi vivi male un campionato di alto vertice. Noi lo viviamo bene perché non ci aspettiamo lo scudetto ne lo chiediamo visto dove eravamo due anni fa.
> 
> Ma comprendo, il volere vincere è lecito, mi piacerebbe anche a me, ma chi vuole lo scudetto vive in un illusione.


hai dimenticato un altra opzione gli haters gonna hate


----------



## Wetter (12 Dicembre 2021)

Calma e gesso ragazzi, è troppo facile paragonare in questo preciso momento della stagione Milan ed Inter ed uscirne con le ossa rotte. Loro stanno affrontando un periodo d'oro giocando un calcio bellissimo, noi siamo in uno dei nostri momenti peggiori e siamo continuamente costretti a giocare senza 3-4 titolari a partita, come minimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Calma e gesso ragazzi, è troppo facile paragonare in questo preciso momento della stagione Milan ed Inter ed uscirne con le ossa rotte. Loro stanno affrontando un periodo d'oro giocando un calcio bellissimo, noi siamo in uno dei nostri momenti peggiori e siamo continuamente costretti a giocare senza 3-4 titolari a partita, come minimo.


4 titolari mancano sempre. 
A momenti metterei la firma a 3.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> L'Inter in Francia sarebbe stata retrocessa in B lo scorso anno con revoca del titolo. Qui si va a toccare un altro argomento che te conosci benissimo.
> 
> Secondo te se noi fossimo stati in campioni d'Italia con stipendi non pagati cosa avrebbero fatto?



Ma su questo sono d’accordo. In NBA sarebbe successo anche di peggio. 

Purtroppo il signor Gravina se non c’è di mezzo il Milan è sordo, cieco e muto. Ma in Italia i furbi la fanno sempre franca. E questa vittoria truffaldina avrebbe dovuto essere un motivo ulteriore per spingere Elliott ad investire. Li avremmo umiliati dicendogli “non ci battete nemmeno barando”.

Ma, ripeto, Elliott pensa al Milan in termini di dare e avere, senza considerare che un club sportivo suscita sentimenti ed emozioni e che quindi in alcuni casi è necessario derogare alla ferrea economicità della gestione.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

Vorrei spiegare perché sono avvelenato contro l'inter : perché provo quella antipatica sensazione che prova chi sta a un tavolo e sente che l'altro sta barando.

Per me dirigenza e proprietà nerazzurre stanno giocando d'azzardo ma nelle condizioni in cui sono non potrebbero nemmeno partecipare al campionato .
E non si dia la colpa al covid....

E queste vittorie potrebbero salvarli sul serio.


----------



## Mika (12 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma su questo sono d’accordo. In NBA sarebbe successo anche di peggio.
> 
> Purtroppo il signor Gravina se non c’è di mezzo il Milan è sordo, cieco e muto. Ma in Italia i furbi la fanno sempre franca. E questa vittoria truffaldina avrebbe dovuto essere un motivo ulteriore per spingere Elliott ad investire. Li avremmo umiliati dicendogli “non ci battete nemmeno barando”.
> 
> Ma, ripeto, Elliott pensa al Milan in termini di dare e avere, senza considerare che un club sportivo suscita sentimenti ed emozioni e che quindi in alcuni casi è necessario derogare alla ferrea economicità della gestione.


Se aspettate che Elliott faccia campagne acquisti faroniche, state qui fino a farvi la bile. Il Milan di Elliot è e sarà sempre un Milan che si autofinanzia. L'occhio è totalmente sul bilancio, fino a che non arriverà a venderci e fino al 2027 non accadrà e sai il perché. Quindi si vive questo periodo godedo di quel poco di miglioramento fatto. Ovvero passare dai P0 presi per le mazzette e i decimi posti, ai giovani da lanciare e rivendere e lottare per un accesso in CL fisso senza chiedere scudetti, CL e triplete. Prima si comprende prima vivrete meglio le domeniche


----------



## iceman. (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se aspettate che Elliott faccia campagne acquisti faroniche, state qui fino a farvi la bile. Il Milan di Elliot è e sarà sempre un Milan che si autofinanzia. L'occhio è totalmente sul bilancio, fino a che non arriverà a venderci e fino al 2027 non accadrà e sai il perché. Quindi si vive questo periodo godedo di quel poco di miglioramento fatto. Ovvero passare dai P0 presi per le mazzette e i decimi posti, ai giovani da lanciare e rivendere e lottare per un accesso in CL fisso senza chiedere scudetti, CL e triplete. Prima si comprende prima vivrete meglio le domeniche


Bella mer...


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se aspettate che Elliott faccia campagne acquisti faroniche, state qui fino a farvi la bile. Il Milan di Elliot è e sarà sempre un Milan che si autofinanzia. L'occhio è totalmente sul bilancio, fino a che non arriverà a venderci e fino al 2027 non accadrà e sai il perché. Quindi si vive questo periodo godedo di quel poco di miglioramento fatto. Ovvero passare dai P0 presi per le mazzette e i decimi posti, ai giovani da lanciare e rivendere e lottare per un accesso in CL fisso senza chiedere scudetti, CL e triplete. Prima si comprende prima vivrete meglio le domeniche



Ma di questo siamo tutti consapevoli. Ci resta perciò solo imprecare, recriminare, bestemmiare e smadonnare.

Almeno queste esternazioni di cocente delusione ce le dovete concedere


----------



## Mika (12 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma di questo siamo tutti consapevoli. Ci resta perciò solo imprecare, recriminare, bestemmiare e smadonnare.
> 
> Almeno queste esternazioni di cocente delusione ce le dovete concedere


----------



## folletto (12 Dicembre 2021)

Ormai il livello è talmente basso che anche Spiaze e la turca possono essere / saranno campioni d’Italia


----------



## pazzomania (12 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vorrei spiegare perché sono avvelenato contro l'inter : perché provo quella antipatica sensazione che prova chi sta a un tavolo e sente che l'altro sta barando.
> 
> Per me dirigenza e proprietà nerazzurre stanno giocando d'azzardo ma nelle condizioni in cui sono non potrebbero nemmeno partecipare al campionato .
> E non si dia la colpa al covid....
> ...



L' Inter ha vinto quando ha trovato il pollo a cui rifilare Lukaku a 130 milioni.

Clamorosa botta di culo.

È forte, ma ne valeva forse la metà 

Idem Hakimi, fortissimo, ma 60 milioni, suvvia


----------



## JoKeR (12 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' Inter ha vinto quando ha trovato il pollo a cui rifilare Lukaku a 130 milioni.
> 
> Clamorosa botta di culo.
> 
> ...


Lukaku al Chelsea sta facendo maluccio (ha avuto un infortunio lo riconosco) come mi aspettavo, solo in serie A poteva sembrare dominante....
Anche Vlahovic in PL farà fatica.. lì non difendono come il Cagliari di oggi sul gol della turca... lì ti menano...


----------



## meteoras1982 (12 Dicembre 2021)

Su Sky al club esaltazioni a non finire di Chalanoglu.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2021)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Su Sky al club esaltazioni a non finire di Chalanoglu.



Lo esaltavano già quando faceva prestazioni oscene al Milan, questi sfigati.


----------



## JoKeR (12 Dicembre 2021)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Su Sky al club esaltazioni a non finire di Chalanoglu.


Non sanno nemmeno come gioca, chi è, le sue statistiche etc.
Il fatto che ora valgano gli assist da fermo fa passare questo come un fenomeno agli occhi dei soliti beoti.
Scusate, io ho visto il derby ed esattamente cosa avrebbe fatto di grandioso contro di noi a parte un rigore centrale?
E in Inter-Napoli? O con la Juve, o col Real?
Con la Roma C ha segnato da corner con annessa papera..

I giornalai sono l'ennesimo cancro di questo Paese ed un male per questo sport.
Il calcio è una cosa, il fantacalcio un'altra, altrimenti Romagnoli sarebbe un fenomeno.
I fenomeni dell'Inter a cc per la serie A sono Brozovic e Barella.. mica la turca!


----------



## pazzomania (12 Dicembre 2021)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> Su Sky al club esaltazioni a non finire di Chalanoglu.


Fanno bene.

L'abbiamo sbeffeggiato, invece è stato un errore clamoroso pensare non fosse nemmeno da sostituire 

Ci costerà parecchio, anzi è già costato.

È un giocatore sopra la media in Serie A, nulla di che, ma piuttosto che NESSUNO, avrebbe fatto comodissimo a noi.

Poi va beh, umanamente bene sia andato, non mi importa, ma andava sostituito


----------



## JoKeR (12 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fanno bene.
> 
> L'abbiamo sbeffeggiato, invece è stato un errore clamoroso pensare non fosse nemmeno da sostituire
> 
> ...


Abbiamo fatto bene eccome noi tifosi a sbeffeggiarlo, tre anni e mezzo a trotterellare... abbiamo fatto male come proprietà a non sostituirlo, ma tutti i tifosi del Milan avrebbero voluto sostituirlo con qualcuno che non fosse Diaz.
Io avrei voluto De Paul, ma andavano benissimo Faivre, Sbozolai, Isco (?), Barak (!).. invece noi abbiamo tenuto Krunic per Dio.
Errore clamoroso della proprietà, non dei tifosi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Dicembre 2021)

Il turco è sempre stato questo (ormai avremmo dovuto imparare a conoscerlo): un giocatore che alterna ottimi periodi ad altri completamente disastrosi. Ricordo ancora il primo periodo dove i tifosi nerazzurri volevano spellarlo vivo…ora è in una fase ottima (come era capitato pure da noi) ma tornerà a calare se conferma il suo schifossissimo andazzo da montagna russa. Staremo a vedere ma per ora nulla di nuovo…


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tra la passata stagione e questa c'è una bella differenza e codesto discorso che leggo e rileggo nei commenti lascia il tempo che trova.
> 
> Un anno fa eravamo in testa ma il girone di andata avevamo avuto pochi infortuni ed un Ibra in versione super. Nel ritorno sono arrivati i problemi e siamo calati chiudendo comunque a 79 punti.
> 
> ...


quest'anno non ci sono le coppe e questo fa una grossa differenza. è l'unica cosa che ci da speranza.
ma se non si cambia impostazione non ci saranno santi che tengono. poi basta poco per cambiare la stagione a noi e a loro.
certo che quest'anno avremmo dovuto dominarlo, invece siam qui a sperare in episodi.
quel che è certo finora è che siam arrivati ultimi nel girone malamente e il 1o obiettivo è fallito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2021)

Non rimpiango nessun insulto o sbeffeggiamento a Calhanoglu... anzi, è un piacere reiterarli.


----------



## The P (13 Dicembre 2021)

Fa male dirlo, ma sono più forti come squadra e come società. 

Mentre noi facevamo un mercato ridicolo e non-sense loro hanno saputo sostituire delle perdite importanti: Hakimi con Dumfries e il riscatto di Darmian, Lukaku con Dzeko + Correa.

I loro due top, Barella e Lautaro, ci hanno messo due secondi a rinnovare. Noi abbiamo perso Calha e Gigio, Stiamo perdendo Kessie, e Theo, Bennacer e Leao stanno tardando. Guarda caso solo il mediocre Saele si è fatto in un batter d'occhio.

In ogni caso, ad oggi non c'è paragone. Siamo una squadra immatura (sia dal punto di vista mentale, che del campo, che atletico), squadra bellissima quando siamo al 100%, non all'altezza di una big quando abbiamo dei cali. E' successo lo scorso anno e sta succedendo in questo.


----------



## davidelynch (13 Dicembre 2021)

La cosa che più mi da fastidio è che sarò costretto a tifare Atalanta e il Gasp, mi sento male solo al pensiero.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Dicembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E come lo vuoi chiamare...non hanno preso il trq titolare, piuttosto hanno mandato via Colombo (per poi prendere Pellegri,altra perla). Una società sana avrebbe mandato in prestito Maldini per farlo giocare,noi invece sempre le cose al contrario.


"Una società sana"


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quest'anno non ci sono le coppe e questo fa una grossa differenza. è l'unica cosa che ci da speranza.
> ma se non si cambia impostazione non ci saranno santi che tengono. poi basta poco per cambiare la stagione a noi e a loro.
> certo che quest'anno avremmo dovuto dominarlo, invece siam qui a sperare in episodi.
> quel che è certo finora è che siam arrivati ultimi nel girone malamente e il 1o obiettivo è fallito.


Dominarlo? Non esageriamo.
Possiamo fare più punti dell'anno scorso che significa lottare per lo scudetto. Ma anche l'Inter ha in pancia più o meno gli stessi punti. Quindi sarà una battaglia fino alla fine.

Il girone è stato una delusione ma ce ne sono successe di tutti i colori tra torti arbitrali e infortuni. Anche questo è certo e va riconosciuto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dominarlo? Non esageriamo.
> Possiamo fare più punti dell'anno scorso che significa lottare per lo scudetto. Ma anche l'Inter ha in pancia più o meno gli stessi punti. Quindi sarà una battaglia fino alla fine.
> 
> Il girone è stato una delusione ma ce ne sono successe di tutti i colori tra torti arbitrali e infortuni. Anche questo è certo e va riconosciuto.


io non starei qui a guardare tanto i punti ma la crescita di una squadra, che è non oggettiva quindi c'è poi poco da discutere.
fino a 2 mesi fa se ricordi bene parlavo con tutt'altro tenore infatti.
si, per me il milan quest'anno avrebbe dovuto fare quel che ha fatto l'inter lo scorso anno.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non starei qui a guardare tanto i punti ma la crescita di una squadra, che è non oggettiva quindi c'è poi poco da discutere.
> fino a 2 mesi fa se ricordi bene parlavo con tutt'altro tenore infatti.
> *si, per me il milan quest'anno avrebbe dovuto fare quel che ha fatto l'inter lo scorso anno.*


E' un presupposto sbagliato e basato sul nulla. Non abbiamo la squadra per ammazzare il campionato facendo 90 punti, se si parte pensando di poterlo fare poi per forza si passa tutta la stagione a lamentarsi e basta.

La crescita della squadra è evidente e oggettiva invece, e lo vedrai quando torneremo al completo e asfalteremo tutti come abbiamo sempre fatto. Abbiamo piu o meno gli stessi punti dell'anno scorso pur avendo avuto un'ecatombe di infortuni e la Champions di mezzo, la crescita non solo è evidente ma pure significativa.

Ci sono giocatori come Leao e Tonali che sono irriconoscibili. Tempo al tempo, sangue freddo che la stagione è lunga ancora e tutta da giocare.

Certo se si giudica tutto nel momento difficile della stagione è chiaro che non resti che tagliarsi le palle. Ma questi momenti di calo e difficoltà arrivano per tutti. Il nostro è adesso.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se fossimo quinti a -11 chissà che accadeva. Io mi sto godendo il momento, perché sto tornando dopo tanti anni a lottare per il vertice, cosa che avevo dimenticato cosa potesse essere. Ma non basta mai. Il prossimo anno qui dentro si chiederà il triplete.



Quasi preferivo ad essere a -11.
Perchè questo denota ancora di più che alla fine con un mercato poco poco decente avremmo potuto raggiungere un obiettivo pazzesco. E invece ci siamo pezzentati ovunque.
E mi tocca sorbirmi pure i post degli interisti su Caccanoglu


----------



## Mika (13 Dicembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quasi preferivo ad essere a -11.
> Perchè questo denota ancora di più che alla fine con un mercato poco poco decente avremmo potuto raggiungere un obiettivo pazzesco. E invece ci siamo pezzentati ovunque.
> E mi tocca sorbirmi pure i post degli interisti su Caccanoglu


Eh si, se eravamo a -11 eri il primo a sclerare perché "Non andiamo in Champions nemmeno quest'anno! Vergogna!"


----------



## kYMERA (13 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Eh si, se eravamo a -11 eri il primo a sclerare perché "Non andiamo in Champions nemmeno quest'anno! Vergogna!"



Andare in Champions mi sta bene.
Mi sta sui cosiddetti regalare lo scudetto a sti qua in una maniera pazzesca.
Avrei preferito farmi un terzo/quarto posto in sordina piuttosto che stare primo e poi vedere i soliti regali agli interisti con annessi sfotto' su Caccanoglu ecc. ecc.
Tiferò Atalanta, tanto noi a Marzo saremo a lottare per non farci passare dalla Juventus, perchè occhio a quelli che Allegri li raddrizza alla fine.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Dicembre 2021)

ad oggi la differenza è impietosa. Chi pensa che possiamo competere con questi qui per me ha le traveggole. Ieri sera ho guardato la partita con molta attenzione, e abituato come sono ai nostri regali in uscita palla, vedere la qualità del loro fraseggio, oltre alla periolosità in zona gol, mi ha fatto stare male.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Pure noi al Cagliari ne abbiamo fatti quattro. È un momento loro favorevole, ma non dimentichiamo che hanno anche la Champions.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *E' un presupposto sbagliato e basato sul nulla*. Non abbiamo la squadra per ammazzare il campionato facendo 90 punti, se si parte pensando di poterlo fare poi per forza si passa tutta la stagione a lamentarsi e basta.
> 
> La crescita della squadra è evidente e oggettiva invece, e lo vedrai quando torneremo al completo e asfalteremo tutti come abbiamo sempre fatto. Abbiamo piu o meno gli stessi punti dell'anno scorso pur avendo avuto un'ecatombe di infortuni e la Champions di mezzo, la crescita non solo è evidente ma pure significativa.
> 
> ...


be, questa rimane una tua opinione. non abbiamo la squadra per ammazzare il campionato ma avremmo dovuto averla se le scelte fossero state giuste, per me.

per il resto non sto giudicando in base ai risultati, ero soddisfatto le prime partite ma poi abbiamo passato un periodo vincente dove comunque a me la squadra non piaceva proprio.
per me i problemi sono evidenti, ma non è difficile metterli a posto. basta solo volerlo.
infine c'è la crescita di qualcuno e il calo di altri


----------



## pazzomania (13 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be, questa rimane una tua opinione. non abbiamo la squadra per ammazzare il campionato ma avremmo dovuto averla se le scelte fossero state giuste, per me.
> 
> per il resto non sto giudicando in base ai risultati, ero soddisfatto le prime partite ma poi abbiamo passato un periodo vincente dove comunque a me la squadra non piaceva proprio.
> per me i problemi sono evidenti, ma non è difficile metterli a posto. basta solo volerlo.
> infine c'è la crescita di qualcuno e il calo di altri


Sono mesi e mesi che vinciamo faticando.

Prima o poi cali.

Ci sta, Europa a parte stiamo facendo una stagione grandiosa sotto il puro aspetto dei risultati.

Ma ci manca ancora qualcosa, speriamo basti il rientro degli infortunati.


----------



## iceman. (13 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono mesi e mesi che vinciamo faticando.
> 
> Prima o poi cali.
> 
> ...


Guarda le classifiche degli anni scorsi, la squadra che vince il campionato ne perde 3-4 a campionato, e ne pareggia all'incirca altrettante.
Per me abbiamo abdicato alla corsa per il titolo dopo la sconfitta contro il Sassuolo, perdere anche domenica sarebbe la pietra tombale anche per i più ottimisti che ci credono ancora.
L'anno scorso siamo arrivati a 78, quest'anno avendo mantenuto in linea di massima gli stessi 11 dovremmo fare qualche punticino in più ma nulla di più, mi aspetto di chiudere sugli 82-83, punti che ovviamente non saranno sufficienti.


----------



## Tsitsipas (13 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pure noi al Cagliari ne abbiamo fatti quattro. È un momento loro favorevole, ma non dimentichiamo che hanno anche la Champions.


con l'ajax rischiamo seriamente di uscire


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono mesi e mesi che vinciamo faticando.
> 
> Prima o poi cali.
> 
> ...


basta vedere statistiche e media gol, abbiamo più punti di quel che meritiamo.


----------

